# Eine Jacke für die kalte Jahreszeit



## Pasubio (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo
bin auf der Suche nach einer Jacke für die kalte jahreszeit ,sie sollte warm winddicht und auch Wasser zumindest geraume zeit abhalten .
Einsetzen wollte ich sie für Touren im Cross Country Bereich .
Auf dieses Modell bin ich gestossen ,mal abgesehen vom Preis kann man die Jacke emfehlen?

http://www.bruegelmann.de/platzangst-trailtech-evo-blue-350013.html


----------



## MonstaBomba24-7 (13. Oktober 2013)

Schau mal nach der Platzangst Climex bei Bike-Mailorder (BMO). Ich hab sie mir jetzt gekauft und bin bisher richtig zufrieden. Sie kostet bei BMO jetzt nur noch 80 statt 120â¬. Wasser perlt an ihr ab und Wind hÃ¤lt sie auch gut ab, finde ich. Aber die Jacke hat eine Kapuze. 

Schau sie dir mal an.

MonstaBomba


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pasubio (13. Oktober 2013)

ich hab noch was gefunden ,
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...-shell-halfzip-am-intense-blue-blaze-red.html

die platzangst Climex sieht auch gut aus


----------



## lorenz4510 (13. Oktober 2013)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=655063


----------



## Baxter75 (15. Oktober 2013)

die Platzangst is die 160 euro nicht wert ,da gibts bessere ... Hab sie mir bei BMO für 99,90 geholt ..Für die Kalte Jahreszeit is das die falsche ,da sie nicht gefüttert bzw angeraut ist .. aber da könnte man ja die Passende Unterwäsche drunter ziehn ..aber wie es mit der Klimatisierung ausschaut weiß ich nicht


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. Oktober 2013)

Baxter75 schrieb:


> da gibts bessere ... Hab sie mir bei BMO für 99,90 geholt .


 
is das nicht ein wiederspruch?


----------



## Baxter75 (15. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> is das nicht ein wiederspruch?



das is ne feststellung die ich gemacht hab und kein wiederspruch


----------



## Pasubio (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich versteh das so, selbst die 99 euronen waren noch zuviel .


----------



## Baxter75 (15. Oktober 2013)

Pasubio schrieb:


> Ich versteh das so, selbst die 99 euronen waren noch zuviel .


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. Oktober 2013)

aso.

hab ja weiter oben nen link reingehaun wo es auch um wetterschutzjacken geht.

beim über 100 bekommt man halt schon die Luxus membranjacken und muss halt nimma zu marke Eigenbau billig membranzeugs greifen wo im grunde garnix passt.

und ja wetterschutzjacken wärmen kaum ist ja auch nicht deren sinn , das soll ja schicht nummer 2 machen.

schicht nummer 2 ist für die passende wärme zuständig.
schicht nummer 3 reiner Wetterschutz.


----------



## simda (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe seit einigen Jahren die hier...

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a16652/tool-so-windstopper-soft-shell-jacke-black.html


Nicht ganz so cool wie die Platzangst und vom Aussehen her eher schlicht. Aber für mich das Geld auf alle Fälle wert! Atmungsaktiv, windundurchlässig, Wasser perlt wunderbar ab und die Jacke hält dich warm. Durch die Lüftung unter den Armen lässt sich das "Klima" gut regulieren.

Wenn du mit der Optik leben kannst: sehr empfehlenswert!

Einziger Nachteil: ich trage einen Rucksack mit integriertem Rückenpanzer. Da die jacke eine Rückentasche hat, wird es am Rücken so fast zu warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxter75 (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab seid knapp 9 Jahren ne Gore Bike Wear Jacke ,die hat mich noch nie im stich gelassen,egal ob bei Wind/Regen/Kälte ,trage sie eigentlich fast täglich ,in der " übergangs Jahreszeit ",Winter  oft nur mit nem T-Shirt drunter ..
Hatte mir dann mal bei BOC ne Jacke Gonso geholt ,sollte 199,- kosten ,war auf 130 runter gesetz ,aber lang nich so gut wie die Gore ..es gibt schon echt große Unterschiede zwischen den marken


----------



## Richi86 (15. Oktober 2013)

http://www.bike24.de/p151112.html

Ich hab die Platzangst und die verlinkte Vaude...
Platzangst ist bei mir fürs Grobe da der Stoff einiges aushält!
Die Vaude jedoch ist ne all-zweck-waffe, trägt sich super angenehm, kein "raschel-stoff", ist gut belüftet und ne 15000mm Wassersäule für den Preis kann halt einiges!

Kannst durch die 2. lage in der Übergangszeit auch nur unterwäsche/trikot drunter tragen und es ist, grad beim Sport, immer noch schön warm drin.


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. Oktober 2013)

nur das dieses ceplex active ne billige Beschichtung ist, die nix aushÃ¤lt und ratz fatz weg ist, fÃ¼r sowas 120â¬ hinzulegen.......
Beschichtungen halten in der regel kein jahr durch bei regelmÃ¤ssiger Verwendung.

wie im anderen beitrag schon gesagt wurde im Moment bekommt man topp Membranen fÃ¼r kleines Geld, sollte man ausnutzen.
hier ne echte menbranjacke die um etliches langlebiger ist als billige Beschichtungen.

3x hÃ¶here WassersÃ¤ule, mindestens 3x hÃ¶heren atmungsaktivitÃ¤t als jede beschichtung , echte garantierte 2 jahre wasserdichtheit"gore", mit geld zurÃ¼ck garantie.

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a1...cr=EUR&cn=de&gclid=COz76fufmboCFZPItAod3BEAxg

ich wÃ¼rd vor allem Ã¼ber 100â¬ von billig ramsch abstand nehmen, bei unter 100â¬ hat man nun mal sellten die Wahl.


----------



## araknoid (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe jetzt meine alte Gore Bikewear Jacke ausgemustert (die wurde damals noch in Schilling bezahlt, war also max 2001 gekauft aber ich schätz eher 1999)  die mich jahrelang im täglichen Wintereinsatz begleitet hat. Ich habe mir jetzt diese hier geholt (aber nicht bei amazon), wieder von Gore und die gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut. Bisjetzt hab ich sie noch nicht ausprobiert, weils noch nicht so kalt war aber die ~105 EUR ist sie mit Sicherheit wert.

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0052QXQZI/ref=s9_simh_gw_p200_d8_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=10SK23EPC6DG8T2BYV2X&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=433224547&pf_rd_i=301128#productDescription"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke Soft Shell Cosmo: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## vitaminc (15. Oktober 2013)

@lorenz4510
Gegen diese Omnipräsenz von Gore Radklamotten hat man keine Chance 

Normalerweise sollte sich jeder erstmal mit Materialkunde beschäftigen, aber das ist zuviel verlangt.

Und meinetwegen sind auch so viele tatsächlich mit Gore Tool und Co. über Jahre hinweg zufrieden, hängt halt immer vom Gesamtsystem der Klamotten ab, zudem hat jeder ein unterschiedliches Kälte-Empfinden, unterschiedliche Belastungen, unterschiedliches Schwitzen, usw.

Ich denke viele wünschen sich halt einfach eine Jacke die auch einen hohen Isolationswert aufweist. Soll doch jeder damit glücklich werden, von dem er überzeugt ist.


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. Oktober 2013)

jo gegen das gore windstopper membran zeugs, sieht man kein land.

gibt ja unmassen echte softshells am markt ohne reingekleistesterte membran.

wenn ich was mit Membran kaufe erwarte ich zumindest totallen Wetterschutz auch im strÃ¶menden regen, wenn das nicht wichtig ist kauft man zeug ganz klar ohne Membran.

ich hatte auch vor 10 jahren meine erste softshell, wenn ich mich an das hightlight vor gut 5 jahren erinnere war meine letzte softshell artige jacke "[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VIAMVvTrNFM"]Montane Jaguar Fleece Jacket - YouTube[/nomedia]" ~80â¬, war ne polartec wind pro jacke, die gut 50x atmungsativer als der ganze gore unsin und dazu noch pflauschig warm gegenÃ¼ber dem gore zeugs.

wenn man mal sowas vergleicht, kann man nur mitleid mit dem gore zeug haben.

als ich letzte Woche bei stadler durchgewackelt bin und die KleiderstÃ¤nder durchgesehen hab, alles voll von windstopper mist"gore,castelli,lÃ¶ffler,...",* keine vernÃ¼nftige funktionelle jacke zu finden!!!*

 ausser einige hÃ¼bsche gore tex active Shell regenjacken  als echter vollwetterschutz, und die alle Ã¼ber 200â¬+.

dann die frage an die VerkÃ¤uferin, ob sie keine winddichten softshells ohne ne Membran haben? ihre antwort" sowas kann man angeblich nicht bauen............", dann sagte ich ihr, ich hatte vor paar Wochen ne marmot softshell, M3 oder M2 an die war ziemlich winddicht, dann sagte sie dazu "aber das ist dann nicht fÃ¼rs bike geeignet da es nicht in nem bikeshop zu kaufen". omg

 wenn dem kunden nicht mal ne vernÃ¼nftige Auswahl geboten wird, wie soll er erkennen das es richtig colles zeugs gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (15. Oktober 2013)

> dann die frage an die Verkäuferin, ob sie keine winddichten softshells ohne ne Membran haben? ihre antwort" sowas kann man angeblich nicht bauen............", dann sagte ich ihr, ich hatte vor paar Wochen ne marmot softshell, M3 oder M2 an die war ziemlich winddicht, dann sagte sie dazu "aber das ist dann nicht fürs bike geeignet da es nicht in nem bikeshop zu kaufen". omg



Wozu eigentlich einen 100% Windstopper fahren?


----------



## lorenz4510 (15. Oktober 2013)

weil nix anderes gibt.


----------



## vitaminc (16. Oktober 2013)

@lorenz4510
Ach, ich hatte meine Frage falsch gestellt.
Ich meine, was spricht gegen eine Jacke die nur 80% oder 90% den Wind stoppt?


----------



## CallMeIshmael (16. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @_lorenz4510_
> Ach, ich hatte meine Frage falsch gestellt.
> Ich meine, was spricht gegen eine Jacke die nur 80% oder 90% den Wind stoppt?


Meiner Meinung nach nichts, wenn man sich anständig bewegt.
Ich habe eine uralte Gore Hardshell und bin gerade am Überlegen ob ich mir da nicht eine Windjacke von Vaude (Windoo, Dundee oder so ähnlich) zulege, da so ein Windstopperteil für mich erst ab unter 10 Grad zu tragen ist bzw. ich auch dann noch gut in dem Teil safte.
Mit so einer 80%-Windjacke komme ich wahrscheinlich mit entsprechender Unterbekleidung durch den Winter, werde ich demnächst mal testen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Oktober 2013)

CallMeIshmael schrieb:


> Mit so einer 80%-Windjacke komme ich wahrscheinlich mit entsprechender Unterbekleidung durch den Winter, werde ich demnächst mal testen.


 
jup richtig festgestellt, und das saften gehört dann der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## vitaminc (16. Oktober 2013)

@lorenz4510
Du meinst aber sicher mit Ausnahme von Active Shell und Co, die 100% winddicht sind, und trotzdem hochatmungsaktiv ?


----------



## OJMad (16. Oktober 2013)

Der Mist bei Active Shell ist halt die geringe Tauglichkeit, wenn man mal mit Rucksack unterwegs ist. Bringt das 10g schwerere Laminat wie bei der Berghaus wirklich etwas? Meine adidas sah nach ca 20 Fahrten so aus.







Und ja, da ging es wirklich durch.
Ansonsten ist Active Shell schon ziemlich genial.
Kann man auch problemlos bei 20 Grad einfach anlassen .


----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @lorenz4510
> Du meinst aber sicher mit Ausnahme von Active Shell und Co, die 100% winddicht sind, und trotzdem hochatmungsaktiv ?



nee, jede membran macht dichter. seit patagonias idee "percent of naked" haben sich die bezeichnungen geändert, vielleicht gab's insgesamt eine verbesserung, aber grundsätzlich hat sich daran nix geändert. entscheidend ist einsatzbereich gut überlegen, imprägnierung frisch halten, tempo drosseln.



OJMad schrieb:


> Der Mist bei Active Shell ist halt die geringe Tauglichkeit, wenn man mal mit Rucksack unterwegs ist. Bringt das 10g schwerere Laminat wie bei der Berghaus wirklich etwas? Meine adidas sah nach ca 20 Fahrten so aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


vielleicht gilt ja gores "guaranteed to keep you dry" auch für active shell


----------



## Son_of_Thor (16. Oktober 2013)

Kommt halt drauf an wie viel man so schwitzt....

Bei mir ist das wirklich extrem und bis jetzt waren die ganzen Softshell Jacken irgendwie nicht so der Bringer. Ich muss aber auch sagen mir ist wirklich nur selten kalt, wichtig ist bei mir eine gute Mütze z.b.

Wenn man sich das mal ganz logisch anschaut in meinem Fall, wenn ich ne Jacke nehme die 100% winddicht ist und selbst auch eine gute Membrane hat, ist die Frage ja wie der Körper sich da kühlen soll. Der Schweiß der ja durch die Luftbewegung auf der Haut den Körper kühlen soll wird abtransportiert und ein Luftzug entsteht ja gar nicht. Somit heißt das für ja das man da in einen Kreis gerät der einen nur noch mehr schwitzen lässt.

Daher sehe ich das schon als sinnvoll an wenn etwas Wind durch die Kleidung geht, einfach um den Körper zu kühlen.

Denke die größeren Probleme sind eher wenn man mal anhält und man beginnt auszukühlen...da ist das mit der Jacke natürlich der gegenteilige Effekt, da wäre es gut wenn so viel wie möglich an Wärme am Körper bleibt.

Gibt es eine bezahlbare Jacke die das hin bekommt? Habe ich bis jetzt so noch nicht gefunden, also nicht für mich daher habe ich da jetzt ein Rezept womit ich soweit gut klar komme.

Mehrere Schichten ist klar, ganz unten ein Atmungsaktives Shirt, drüber ein Trikot und dann je nachdem die passende Jacke für den Einsatzzweck. Versuche immer so wenig wie möglich, so viel wie nötig.

Mfg Dirk

Wobei ich z.B. jetzt eine IXS DH Hose mal geordert hatte, weil die so extrem vergünstigt war und DIE macht bis jetzt einen sehr guten Job was die Balance zwischen warm und kalt betrifft...aber wir hatten bisher auch nur was mit 3 Grad.


----------



## OJMad (16. Oktober 2013)

polo schrieb:


> vielleicht gilt ja gores "guaranteed to keep you dry" auch für active shell



Konnte sie zumindest problemlos nach einem halben Jahr zurück geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2013)

sehr gut!


----------



## vitaminc (16. Oktober 2013)

@OJMad
Das ist klar, der große Nachteil an Active Shell ist die Robustheit. Einige Jackenhersteller verstärken die Schulterpartien.

 @polo


> nee, jede membran macht dichter. seit patagonias idee "percent of naked" haben sich die bezeichnungen geändert, vielleicht gab's insgesamt eine verbesserung, aber grundsätzlich hat sich daran nix geändert. entscheidend ist einsatzbereich gut überlegen, imprägnierung frisch halten, tempo drosseln.


Das deckt sich auch mit meiner Meinung ;
Aber da ich keine Active Shell besitze, kann ich nicht praxisgerecht vergleichen. Letztendlich ist es halt ein Kompromiss aus vielen Eigenschaften, und Active Shell bietet Wasserdicht, Winddicht, geringes Gewicht und unter den Membranen eine hohe Atmungsaktivität, dafür mangelt es an Robustheit und der Preis ist hoch. Ich wollte sowas nicht zum Biken anziehen. Eine Pro Shell hingegen könnte ich mir als Regenjacke vorstellen, da Wasserdichtigkeit die einzige Eigenschaft ist, bei der in meinen Augen eine Membran sinnvoll ist. Da ich aber eine Regenjacke eher selten brauche, reicht mir auch ne günstige Variante, bei der es dann auch nicht so wehtut wenn ich sie am nächsten Fels oder Sturz beschädige. 

 @Son_of_Thor
Am Besten komme ich damit klar, wenn ich als Baselayer stinknormale Skiunterwäsche verwende (z.B. von Craft, Odlo, ..), dann einen Midlayer als Isolationsschicht (je nach Kälte entscheide ich über die Dicke/Wärmeeigenschaften), und dann eine Jacke darüber, entweder Windjacke (z.B. Norröna Bitihorn Aero 60 für Übergangszeiten), oder im Winter meine Norröna Svalbard Flex 1 (1-Layer Softshell ohne Membran).
Alle Jacken sind hoch atmungsaktiv, halten den Wind zu ca. 85% ab, sind ausreichend robust für das Biken.


----------



## OJMad (16. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Das ist klar, der große Nachteil an Active Shell ist die Robustheit. Einige Jackenhersteller verstärken die Schulterpartien.



Schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit verstärkter Schulterpartie?
Würde das nämlich tatsächlich was bringen würde ich gerne wieder auf AS umsteigen. Gibt es vielleicht evtl sogar welche bei denen auf der Schulter Proshell Verwendung findet?


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Oktober 2013)

polo schrieb:


> sehr gut!


 
gore tex active Shell ist ja die neueste regenmembran und damit gilt auch ne sichere 2 jahres garantie und darüber hinaus bei sachgemässer gelegentlicher Reinigung.

einem bekannten von mir löste sich nach gut 4 jahren das Laminat ab bei ner performence shell, er hatte sie regelmässig gereinigt usw... also top zustand.

gore hat sie im Labor geprüft und nen verarbeitungsfehler entdeckt , er bekam ein neues und teuereres nachfolgermodell zugeschickt als ersatz.

wichtig ist im grunde nur ne gelegentliche Reinigung, wenn dann mal nach xx jahren was undicht wird und ein sachgemässer gebrauch festgestellt wird gilt "angeblich" sogar ne lebenslange dichtheitsgarantie + ersatz.

ob sowas schon jemand nach 10 jahren versucht hat zu ersetzten?, währe zumindest interessant.


----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit verstärkter Schulterpartie?
> Würde das nämlich tatsächlich was bringen würde ich gerne wieder auf AS umsteigen. Gibt es vielleicht evtl sogar welche bei denen auf der Schulter Proshell Verwendung findet?



die verstärkung ist entscheidend, nicht die membran. ich kann paclite o.ä. in vollkevlar packen und bekomme es nicht kaputt. ich kann proshell in ultraleichtmaterial reinbauen, und es ist sofort hinüber.


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Oktober 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Schon jemand Erfahrung gemacht mit verstärkter Schulterpartie?
> Würde das nämlich tatsächlich was bringen würde ich gerne wieder auf AS umsteigen. Gibt es vielleicht evtl sogar welche bei denen auf der Schulter Proshell Verwendung findet?


 
pro Shell bring da auch nix die mechanisch Belastung bei nem sturz ist allgemein zu gross, schon beim ersten sturz könnte jede art vom Membran nen riss oder ähnliches bekommen, darum für Geländefahrten eher ne billigjacke nehmen die ruhig zerstört werden kann.


----------



## OJMad (16. Oktober 2013)

polo schrieb:


> die verstärkung ist entscheidend, nicht die membran. ich kann paclite o.ä. in vollkevlar packen und bekomme es nicht kaputt. ich kann proshell in ultraleichtmaterial reinbauen, und es ist sofort hinüber.



Ist schon klar. Aber die Shells unterscheiden sich ja auch dadurch wie die Membran eingearbeitet ist. bei Active Shell wird ja die Membran quasi direkt in das Außenmaterial eingearbeitet. Bei Proshell eben nicht. insofern sagt die Produktbezeichnung eben doch etwas mehr aus, als nur, welche Membran verwendet wurde.


----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2013)

nee, ins innenmaterial.


----------



## OJMad (16. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> pro Shell bring da auch nix die mechanisch Belastung bei nem sturz ist allgemein zu gross, schon beim ersten sturz könnte jede art vom Membran nen riss oder ähnliches bekommen, darum für Geländefahrten eher ne billigjacke nehmen die ruhig zerstört werden kann.



Dass AS nicht für Rucksack geeignet ist, liegt ja vor allem an deren Aufbau (s.o.)
Proshell ist da vom Laminat schon wesentlich robuster.

Dass man jede Jacke zerstören kann ist mir schon klar.
Aber eine Proshell steckt schon einiges mehr weg als eine AS


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OJMad (16. Oktober 2013)

polo schrieb:


> nee, ins innenmaterial.



UPS, sorry.
Dennoch liegt hier der Grund für die geringere Robustheit in Verbindung mit Rucksäcken, oder nicht?


----------



## vitaminc (16. Oktober 2013)

> Dass man jede Jacke zerstören kann ist mir schon klar.
> Aber eine Proshell steckt schon einiges mehr weg als eine AS


Ja, Pro Shell Jacken werden in aller Regel auch rucksacktauglich verkauft.


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Oktober 2013)

@_OJMad_
offiziel soll man laut gore bei active Shell keine rucksäcke nutzen da ´gore da nicht für dauerhafte regendichtheit garantiert.

das betrift aber dann eher wanderfutzies die sich gerne mal 15-30kg und mehr draufpacken, in der Praxis "es gibt ja das AS schon gut 2 jahre" hat sich gezeigt das es problemlos normale rucksäcke <10kg und Anwendungen wegsteckt.

ne AS jacke hat nen ähnlich dicken aussenstoff wie pro Shell, meine pro Shell hat sogar nen dünneren Stoff als AS und ist leichter.

wie du schon sagtest die Schwachstelle von AS ist das es ins aussengewebe gepresst wird und damit ein kleinerer mechanischer puffer besteht"abrieb+scheuerbelastungen".

der Vorteil von AS ist halt die enorme atmungsaktivität die alle anderen gore Membran links liegen lassen, manche AS jackenmodelle erreichen sogar RET werte von ~2 laut gore ist AS mit <3 eingestufft,zum vergleich, pro Shell ist wie gore windstopper mit <6 eingestufft und damit deutlich weniger atmungsaktiv und meiner Ansicht nach nicht alltagstauglich, zu schwitzig.


----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> UPS, sorry.
> Dennoch liegt hier der Grund für die geringere Robustheit in Verbindung mit Rucksäcken, oder nicht?



kann sein. aber eine jackenkonstruktion, die keinen rucksack aushält, ist eh müll.


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Oktober 2013)

bike rucksäcke sind leicht und werden mist wenn dann nur minimal beladen, die stellen für kaum eine Membran ein Problem dar, es geht bei der rucksacktauglichkeit in erster Linie immer und die wander/bergsteigerfraktion die mit monsterrucksäcken unterwegs sind.

allein durch den umstand das AS wie proshell immer ein 3 lagen Laminat ist somit die Membran fest zwischen zwei Stoffen fixiert ist, macht sie grunsätzlich schon haltbarer als gore ihr zugestehen will.


----------



## polo (16. Oktober 2013)

und da wären wir wieder beim außenmaterial...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Oktober 2013)

polo schrieb:


> und da wären wir wieder beim außenmaterial...


 
das musste erst mal runterreiben bis zur Membran, ich hab sowas noch nie bei ner jacke geschaft egal wie teuer oder billig sie war.
20jahre bergsteig erfahrung inklussiv mit etlichen jackenarten in dieser zeit.

in den meisten fällen fallen mebranen aus durch sich lösen"delaminieren" was oftmalls nen verarbeitungsfehler oder schlechte pflege"zu selten waschen", oder ne Membran wird porös oder bekommt nen riss, was auch meist durch mangelhafte pflege, wieder das unsägliche nicht waschen passiert.

der dritte sehr häufige punkt warum jacken undicht werden , das sich die Nahtbänder lösen, vor allem bei billigjacken sind die teils schon am ersten tag nicht mal fest druff.
 bei den teuren, gore und co gehen die halt nach paar jahren langsam mal runter, gibt keinen kleben der mechanisch zieg jahre bomben fest hält.
kann man selber wieder drankleben oder von gore wieder festkleben lassen.

mechanisch hab ich noch kein 3-l Laminat"membran" kapput bekommen bei normalem gebrauch.


----------



## OJMad (16. Oktober 2013)

Also würdest Du sagen, dass ich eher ein Montagsmodell erwischt habe?
Bin ja nur mit Rucksack mit insgesamt max. 8kg gefahren.


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Oktober 2013)

das auf dem bild ist schon mal schwer zu erkennen, ist das wasser?

oder löst sich da das innenfutter?


----------



## OJMad (16. Oktober 2013)

ja. von außen kommend.
Daß das Innenmaterial bei starkem Regen dunkler wird, vor allem wenn die DWR nicht mehr so richtig frisch ist, war mir klar. Aber da kam definitiv Wasser durch. hat man auch auf dem T-Shirt gesehen welches ich darunter an hatte.

Futter war noch astrein


----------



## lorenz4510 (16. Oktober 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> ja. von außen kommend.
> Daß das Innenmaterial bei starkem Regen dunkler wird, vor allem wenn die DWR nicht mehr so richtig frisch ist, war mir klar. Aber da kam definitiv Wasser durch. hat man auch auf dem T-Shirt gesehen welches ich darunter an hatte.
> 
> Futter war noch astrein


 
jo sobald die dwr fast weg ist drückt es wasser in die jacke bis zur Membran, dann drücken gurte wasser von oben auf die Membran und machen sie dicht und innen bildet sich die normale kondesfeuchtigkeit"schweis", ist der typischen von innen und aussen nasswerde Effekt von membranjacken.

das sie undicht ist glaub ich nicht, nur bei gore zeugs sieht man bei allen 3-l Laminaten den von innen schwitz Effekt schön.

meine pro Shell ist an den gurten immer nass vom schweis innen. 

ob sie wirklich undicht ist solltest mal testen, innen die Hand an die jacke an der stelle, dann unter nen duschkopf in der wanne oder Wasserhahn und volle pulle laufen lassen. wenn da nix durchgeht"kein Wassertropfen" nach 10 min wasser druff ist sie dicht.

probier es mal.

falls was durchkommen sollte!

die 2 Möglichkeit, du hast sie schon so häufig getragen das sich körperfette in den poren eingelagert haben, diese bilden dann so art kanäle /brücken die das wasser durchleiten.
einmal durchwaschen und der spuck ist vorbei.


----------



## MaSkEd_RiDeR (17. Oktober 2013)

Was sagt ihr zur MT500 von endura???
http://www.endurasport.com/Product.aspx?dept_id=122&prod_id=239

Prinzipiell suche ich eine ruhig festere wasserdichte jacke als außenschicht. drunter würde dann eventuell ein fleece oder irgendein billigeres softshell jäckchen zum einsatz kommen die jacke würde ich nur drüber schmeißen wenns wirklich extrem kalt ist der wind pfeifft oder es regnet...


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. Oktober 2013)

mir ist nicht klar wozu die Kapuze durchlöchert ist und dazu noch nach oben steht?

im regen müsste es theoretisch durch die löcher rein und durch den nach oben stehen Stoff dann innen reinlaufen...

zur Haltbarkeit der Membran kann nur ein Besitzer sagen.

ansonsten hier.


----------



## Rolf1962 (17. Oktober 2013)

Original GoreTex 160 und in Giftgelb für 200 gesehen beim Sport Scheck im Stammhaus, waren echt funktionell die Jacken mit Lüftungsverschlüssen und brauchbaren Taschen. Ist zwar ein Haufen Asche, aber ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass das original Gore den Sympatex Varianten um längen voraus ist in Qualität und Dampfdurchlässigkeit.


----------



## Rolf1962 (17. Oktober 2013)

Original GoreTex 160 und in Giftgelb für 200 gesehen beim Sport Scheck im Stammhaus, waren echt funktionell die Jacken mit Lüftungsverschlüssen und brauchbaren Taschen. Ist zwar ein Haufen Asche, aber ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht dass das original Gore den Sympatex Varianten um längen voraus ist in Qualität und Dampfdurchlässigkeit


----------



## cassn (17. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> mir ist nicht klar wozu die Kapuze durchlöchert ist und dazu noch nach oben steht?
> 
> im regen müsste es theoretisch durch die löcher rein und durch den nach oben stehen Stoff dann innen reinlaufen...
> 
> ...


 
die Endura wollte ich eigentlich auch haben, bisher aber noch nix gekauft.
Die Löcher sind meines Wissens nach für die Sichtbarkeit mit einem Helm, so sieht man mehr von rechts und links ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (18. Oktober 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> ja. von außen kommend.


 
und haste schon auf wasserdichtheit getestet unterm Wasserhahn?


----------



## OJMad (18. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> und haste schon auf wasserdichtheit getestet unterm Wasserhahn?



Sorry. Lag die letzten Tage mit Virusinfekt flach.
Habe die Jacke ja schon lange wieder zurück gegeben.
Hatte sie vorher aber sicherheitshalber nocheinmal mit Nikwax gewaschen und imprägniert. Hatte nichts gebracht.


----------



## Pasubio (19. Oktober 2013)

Meine Wahl ist letztendlich auf diese gefallen ,

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1365/a99200/mount-asgard-gtx-pro-shell-halfzip-am-black-black.html


145 euronen sind zwar immer noch viel Geld ,aber sie scheint was zu können.


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. Oktober 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Sorry. Lag die letzten Tage mit Virusinfekt flach.
> Habe die Jacke ja schon lange wieder zurÃ¼ck gegeben.
> Hatte sie vorher aber sicherheitshalber nocheinmal mit Nikwax gewaschen und imprÃ¤gniert. Hatte nichts gebracht.


 
nikwax ist zwar das beste zeugs am markt aber ne neue"marke Eigenbau" nachimprÃ¤gnierung wenn sie den hinhaut ist definitiv nicht mehr wie die orginal vollchemische.

haste dann direkt ein neues Modell in die Hand gedrÃ¼ckt bekommen?

@Pasubio 

hab sie in blau genommen da fÃ¼r 120â¬ zu haben." die schwarze wÃ¤hre zwar deutlich schÃ¶ner und alltagstauglicher da nicht so protzig....aber teurer..."

meine grÃ¶sste Investition fÃ¼r ne membranjacke seit gut 7 jahren, und wenn ich als membranjackenhasser so viel Geld hinlege, heist das schon was!!


----------



## OJMad (19. Oktober 2013)

Habe problemlos mein Geld zurück bekommen. 
Jacke vorgelegt, Fotos gezeigt... Geld zurück. 
Das ist eben auch das Gute an Gore-tex. Da zahlt man eben  ein bisschen mehr für. 
Jetzt hab ich ne pro-shell.  Kommt aber eben leider bei weitem nicht an die Atmungsaktivität der Active Shell ran. Sollte mal wieder ein Alpencross anstehen denke ich nochmal über eine nach. Habe zwar auch eine paclite, aber bei der fühlt sich das Material ziemlich eklig auf nackter Haut an. ... Und ich Trottel hab sie in weiß gekauft. Was ziemlich unangepasst ist wenn man mit dem dreckigen Teil dann abends in ein Lokal geht  

Dass eine reimprägnierung nicht an die Werksimprägnierung ran kommt ist mir klar. Nachdem die Active Bis dahin aber nur zweimal gewaschen wurde hätte die DWR  nach dem Trockner dennoch besser funktionieren müssen


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. Oktober 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Das ist eben auch das Gute an Gore-tex. Da zahlt man eben  ein bisschen mehr fÃ¼r.
> Jetzt hab ich ne pro-shell.


 
ich hab zwar auch ne pro shell gekauft aber eben nur als reine langlebige Regenjacke. 
ich erwarte mindestens 5 jahre zuverlÃ¤ssige Dichtheit fÃ¼r meine 120â¬!!!

das teil ist einfach zu steif und unagenehm als universall teil, und die atmungsativitÃ¤t ist gefÃ¼hlt sogar unter dem winstopper zeugs..obwohl die specs nen gleichen wert haben...darum empfehle ich das zeugs definitiv nicht fÃ¼r diese Anwendung.

gore tex active Shell ist die einzige "membran"jackenart die ne halbwegs brauchbare Kombination aus atmungsaktivitÃ¤t, Steifigkeit"tragekomfort" und zuverlÃ¤ssig wasserdichtheit"wetterschutz" bringen.


----------



## OJMad (19. Oktober 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> ich hab zwar auch ne pro shell gekauft aber eben nur als reine langlebige Regenjacke.
> ich erwarte mindestens 5 jahre zuverlässige Dichtheit für meine 120!!!
> 
> das teil ist einfach zu steif und unagenehm als universall teil, und die atmungsativität ist gefühlt sogar unter dem winstopper zeugs..obwohl die specs nen gleichen wert haben...darum empfehle ich das zeugs definitiv nicht für diese Anwendung.
> ...



Hab weniger gezahlt 
ist bei mir auch eher die Herbst/Winter Alles-Jacke. Sportmäßig eher nur zum Skifahren.
Aber mal schnell in den Rucksack für die Hausrunde passt  auch. Bin eher der Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. Oktober 2013)

OJMad schrieb:


> Bin eher der Schönwetterfahrer


 
ich grunsätzlich auch, aber wenn man täglich zur arbeit damit fährt kann man sichs halt nicht mehr aussuchen.
 in der Freizeit würd ich bei regen nie aufs bike steigen......


----------



## eHarzer (20. Oktober 2013)

Nabend, nach guten zwei Std. Lesestoff über "Jacken" bin ich nun mittlerweile verwirrter wie vorher  für mich sollte eine Jacke folgende einfache Eigenschaften in einem erfüllen......gegen Wind, Kälte und Regen.......gibt es keine bezahlbare Eierlegendewollmichsau die diese Kriterien erfüllt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Oktober 2013)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> fÃ¼r mich sollte eine Jacke folgende einfache Eigenschaften in einem erfÃ¼llen......*gegen Wind, KÃ¤lte und Regen*.......gibt es keine bezahlbare Eierlegendewollmichsau die diese Kriterien erfÃ¼llt


 
wenns nur das ist?
das erfÃ¼llt jede dichte jacke sogar ne PlastiktÃ¼te wen mans genau nimmt.

somit irgend ne billige Regenjacke kaufen und gut ist es.
hier wurde mal das Modell von lidl getestet fÃ¼r 12,99â¬

mein letzter vollisolator war ne 25â¬ Regenjacke von cox swain, die hat zuverlÃ¤ssig ihren dienst erfÃ¼llt gut 2 jahre lang.


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2013)

@Elitespecie
Wind, Kälte und Regen sind in Kombination wirklich kein Problem, es wird erst dann interessant wenn auch Atmungsaktivität als weiteres Kriterium feststeht


----------



## eHarzer (21. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> @Elitespecie
> Wind, Kälte und Regen sind in Kombination wirklich kein Problem, es wird erst dann interessant wenn auch Atmungsaktivität als weiteres Kriterium feststeht



und genau da fängt das Theater an  trotz intensiver Suche, Recherche
und viel viel Lesestoff über das Thema hab ich immer noch keine passende Jacke gefunden


----------



## CC. (21. Oktober 2013)

Was gefällt an dem Tip mit der Vaude Posta nicht?
Nicht sexy genug?


----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2013)

@Elitespecie
Bist du dir sicher dass Du eine Jacke haben willst, die das alles können muss?
Die Isolationsschicht (Kälte) kann man auch problemlos mit Midlayer (Fleece) schaffen. Wenn du dann eine Jacke haben willst, die komplett Regen und Winddicht sein soll, dennoch aber atmen soll, dann wird kaum ein Weg an z.B. einer Active Shell vorbeigehen. Die Jacken sind aber in aller Regel hochpreisig, hier und da findet man ein Schnäppchen!
Wenn Du auf Wasserdichtigkeit verzichten kannst, d.h. Wasserabweisend würde reichen, so erweitert sich die Auswahl, und es wird günstiger.
Ähnliches gilt auch für Winddichtigkeit, ich halte es sowieso für fraglich, ob man eine Jacke benötigt, die 100% den Wind abhält, mir persönlich reichen 80-90% aus. D.h. eine 1-Layer Softshell ohne Membran ist durchaus wintertauglich, in sofern man diese mit guten Base und Midlayer Funktionalkleidung kombiniert. Atmen tut es besser als die ganzen Windstopper-Membran-Jacken!


----------



## lorenz4510 (21. Oktober 2013)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> und genau da fängt das Theater an  trotz intensiver Suche, Recherche
> und viel viel Lesestoff über das Thema hab ich immer noch keine passende Jacke gefunden


 
selbst wennst die letzten 10 jahre an beiträgen zu Bekleidung in diesem und anderen foren absuchen wird's, Resultat ist immer das gleiche, musst nen Kompromiss eingehen.

immer beachten "daß sich gute Atmungsaktivität und Wasserdichtheit ausschließen"!!!!!!

das gute ist ja kannst dir selber aussuchen was wichtig ist und was nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2013)

Wer ne günstige Berghaus Velum II sucht:

http://www.outdoor-broker.de/Kaufrausch/Hardshell-Jacke-Velum-II-GORE-TEX-Herren.html


----------



## eHarzer (22. Oktober 2013)

@CC....Tip Vaude Post  wo hast du denn das gepostet 

 @vitaminc....ich werde dann wohl bei diesen neumodischen "Shelljacken" ausschau halten


----------



## CC. (22. Oktober 2013)

upps, da war ich im falschen Fred. Sorry.
Aber wenigstens Einer, der aufpaßt


----------



## eHarzer (24. Oktober 2013)

so.....hab mich noch ein wenig weiter schlaugelesen  in die engere Auswahl kommen nun drei Modelle von Vaude und zwar die "Crestone" die "Posta" + die "Kuro". Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand seine Erfahrungen hierzu posten


----------



## vitaminc (24. Oktober 2013)

Vaude Posta und Kuro hatte ich mal anprobiert, hat mir beides auf Anhieb nicht gefallen. Atmungsaktivität eher dürftig, waren mir beide zu sehr eingeschränkt in der Anwendung.

Entweder eine 1-Layer Softshell ohne Membran, oder ne Active Shell wie z.B. die Velum, die ich unten verlinkt habe.


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. Oktober 2013)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> in die engere Auswahl kommen nun drei Modelle von Vaude und zwar die "Crestone" die "Posta" + die "Kuro". Vielleicht kann ja mal jemand seine Erfahrungen hierzu posten


 
vaude crestone ist ne Regenjacke mit ner billigen PU Beschichtung nicht mal im ansatz das Geld was dafür verlangt wird wert, zumindest ne Kapuze ist dabei.

vaude Kuro ist etwas völlig anderes: wie ne gore tool und co ne softshellartige jacke mit ner reingekleisterten Membran, schwitzen vorprogramiert und nicht die spur regendicht.

allein hier zweit grundsätzlich unterschiedliche jackenarten die miteinander nix zu tun haben.

währe es nicht besser zuerst sich über die genaue jackenart die man haben möchte klar zu sein und dann erst auf die optisch ansprechende modellsuche zu gehen?

du hattest ja weiter oben gesagt regendicht ist eins der Kriterien? ist das nun nicht mehr wichtig? oder warum sind jetzt softshells die nicht die spur von wasserdicht sind in deiner Auswahl?

wenn ich nen fullface helm suche fang ich auch ned skaterhelme als mögliche Kandidaten aufzulisten an....


----------



## eHarzer (24. Oktober 2013)

ok....danke für die hilfreichen Infos......ich merke schon, hier hab ich es mit Profis zu tun  ich werd die drei Kandidaten mal ausklammern und weitersuchen....achja die Velum II und die Löffler GTX Vario sind dann wahrscheinlicher "funktioneller" und fallen eher in mein Anforderungsprofil. Es ist insgesamt aber wirklich nicht so leicht sich in diesem Segment wegen der Vielfalt und der Materialkunde zurechzufinden.....


----------



## vitaminc (24. Oktober 2013)

@Elitespecie
Materialkunde ist nicht alles, du musst auch deine Anforderungen exakt definieren. z.B. Regen: Brauchst Du eine Jacke mit der Du stundenlang im Starkregen fahren willst, oder reicht es, wenn die Jacke für einige Zeit dicht hält, in dem Du entweder den Heimweg antrittst bzw. auf direktem Wege ein trockenes Plätzchen suchst. Für letzteres würde ggf. eine wasserabweisende Jacke reichen.


----------



## eHarzer (24. Oktober 2013)

keine Jacke für Starkregen.....nur um einigermaßen trocken irgendwo einzukehren bzw. nach Hause....aber ein 1 Std. Regenschauer sollte schon drin sein falls man mal in die Verlegenheit kommt....


----------



## vitaminc (24. Oktober 2013)

1 Std. Regenschauer kann unterschiedlich ausfallen, ob Starkregen oder normaler Regen, man weiß es halt vorher nicht. Ich würde für Feierabendtouren an kalten Tagen eine wasserabweisende Softshell ohne Membran anziehen. Wenn es aber darum geht "täglich" zur Arbeit hin & her zu fahren, so würde ich Dir zu einer Active Shell Jacke alla Velum raten, da hast Du den wahrscheinlich besten Kompromiss aus Wasserdicht und Atmungsaktivität. Wenn Du nur selten vor hast im Regen zu fahren, so kannste Dir natürlich viel Geld sparen, in dem Du für alle Fahrten an kalten Tagen ne Softshell ohne Membran verwendest, und im Rucksack/Gepäck nen Poncho mit dabei hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Matthew7 (24. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab eine von Climax! ist zwar schon 2 Jahre alt, aber die ist top... hält warm, weist Wasser ab, zumindest, wenn es nicht in strömen regnet


----------



## lorenz4510 (24. Oktober 2013)

Elitespecie schrieb:


> keine Jacke für Starkregen.....nur um einigermaßen trocken irgendwo einzukehren bzw. nach Hause....aber ein 1 Std. Regenschauer sollte schon drin sein falls man mal in die Verlegenheit kommt....


 
darin liegt genau das Problem.
1 stunde Regenschauer kann sehr unterschiedlich sein, ein leichter sprüh/Nieselregen hält im grunde jede jacke.

wird dieser punkt nur leicht überschritten......

darum sollten man sich eben ganz klar beschränken:

1. ich will echten Wetterschutz, das bedeutet nun mal wasserdichtheit inklusiv, dafür kanns mir egal sein obs nieselt oder eben richtig schütten anfängt.

2. es muss nicht wasserdicht sein da alle gängigen jacken so oder so ne DWR Beschichtung haben und bishen Nieselregen dadurch+das halbwegs engmaschige aussengewebe reflektieren!!
 und mir ist klar sobald es wirklich zu schütten anfängt ich halt auf ne Regenjacke wechseln muss um weiterhin trocken zu  bleiben.

gibt nur diese 2 Möglichkeiten!!


----------



## vitaminc (24. Oktober 2013)

> wird dieser punkt nur leicht überschritten......



Dann wird man halt nass 
Solange man weiß dass man fast zu Hause ist, spielt es zumindest für mich kaum ne Rolle. Zur Not nimmt man halt ein Poncho mit. Anders ist es auf Tages und Mehrtagestouren, d.h. mal 3-4 Stunden im Regen rumfahren ohne zu wissen wann die nächste Hütte kommt, da muss vorgesorgt sein.


----------



## Feltz2009 (15. Dezember 2013)

Pasubio schrieb:


> Meine Wahl ist letztendlich auf diese gefallen ,
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1365/a99200/mount-asgard-gtx-pro-shell-halfzip-am-black-black.html
> 
> ...



Und was ist nun aus der Jacke geworden Infos.......


----------



## Pasubio (16. Dezember 2013)

Die Jacke ist sehr gut, ich hab vor langer zeit mal eine aus sympatex gehabt, kein vergleich, absolut trocken und wird platzsparend im Beutel geliefert, hat bei mir immer einen Platz im Rucksack .


----------



## Scalpel3000 (16. Dezember 2013)

Für mich nur die Vaude Prio....!

Top, zum Biken und Joggen...!
Engt nicht ein, durchdacht bis ins Detail, eine sehr gute Jacke...!


----------



## lorenz4510 (17. Dezember 2013)

sympatex Membranen sind ja noch schwitziger als die von gore was genau rechtfertigt da den preis von 200?


----------



## Scalpel3000 (17. Dezember 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> sympatex Membranen sind ja noch schwitziger als die von gore was genau rechtfertigt da den preis von 200â¬?



Nach Assos 851 und Fugujack habe ich die Vaude PRIO.
Ich kann hier nur schreiben wie sich diese Jacke in der kalten Jahreszeit bewÃ¤hrt.
Hier zieht kein Wind rein, im Detail durchdacht, das geht beim anziehen durch die ÃrmelbÃ¼ndchen mit Daumenschlaufen schon los
Ausreichend groÃe Taschen, mit DurchfÃ¼hrungsmÃ¶glichkeit z.b. fÃ¼rs Kabel einer Helmlampe wo dann der Akku warm verpackt in der Napoleontasche verstaut wird, denn mit der Jacke gehen auch Touren in der kalten Jahreszeit die lÃ¤nger als 3h dauern.
PaÃform, da kann man getrost normale GrÃ¶Ãen wÃ¤hlen.
Funktion, kein aufhÃ¤ngen von Schwitzwasser, die oben beschrieben Sympatex Membran scheint zu funktionieren.


----------



## IndianaWalross (17. Dezember 2013)

Hm, also von der Ausstattung her ist die Vaude Prio fast identisch mit der Gore Bike Wear Fusion Cosmo > 
Softshell, Windstopper, Bündchen mit Daumenloch, Tasche hinten, 2 Taschen vorn, Napoleontasche, Lüftungsreißverschlüsse etc. Nur die extra mp3-Player-Tasche fehlt. Und die Gore hab ich mir gerade für 140 geschossen.

Bin damit bislang auch top zufrieden. Durch die vielen Taschen super auch so im Alltag zu gebrauchen. Bisher getestet bis 0°C mit langem Unterhemd und hauchdünnem Thermostretch-Pulli. Damit bin ich ganz schön ins Schwitzen gekommen, wäre also auch ohne Pulli gegangen, aber das musste ich ja erstmal testen, war die erste Ausfahrt mit der neuen Jacke. Gut, ich hätte jetzt sicherlich noch die Lüftungsreißverschlüsse öffnen können, aber da hab ich in dem Moment nicht dran gedacht 

Endlich mal eine Herrenjacke die auch mir passt, die Damenmodelle bestechen ja irgendwie immer durch pottenhäßliche Farbkombinationen und halb so viele Features für mehr Geld  Hab sie für Einsätze abseits des bikes noch mit ner Buff Hood (die mit Windstopper) gepimpt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lorenz4510 (17. Dezember 2013)

IndianaWalross schrieb:


> Hm, also von der Ausstattung her ist die Vaude Prio fast identisch mit der Gore Bike Wear Fusion Cosmo >
> Softshell, Windstopper,.....


 
nicht ganz, gore tex ist ne microporöse Membran, dacher es dampft bishen was durch von anfang an.
sympatex ist eine porenlose Membran dacher, es sammelt sich grundsätzlich kondenswasser drin und das *diffundiert* nach und mach weg mit bishen glück, meine damalige sympatex war dauernass" hat nun mal mit dem aufbau zu tun".

mich wundert halt in erster Linie wie die ihre preise erhöht haben, wenn man bedenkt wo sympatex angefangen hat war es das günstige alternativprodukt, jetzt wird ne unverschämtere Preispolitik betrieben als bei gore.

früher sympatex 90 und gore 200, jetzt gore 130 sympatex 200.


----------



## 3idoronyh (17. Dezember 2013)

200 Euro? Ich sehe nur 153 Euro...
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Herren-Jacke-Softshell-03637/dp/B005FLAGOO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387291976&sr=8-1&keywords=vaude+prio"]VAUDE Herren Jacke Men's Prio Softshell Jacket: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]



Und gore 130 sehe ich auch nicht...sondern 175!
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Herren-Jacke-Fusion-Graphite-JWSFUS999109/dp/B00B35QI7K/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1387292092&sr=8-1&keywords=gore+bike+wear+fusion+cosmo+so+jacke"]GORE BIKE WEAR Herren Jacke Fusion Cosmo Soft Shell: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Wobei ich ältere Vaude empfehle, ich habe letztens 2x nachgekauft...Vaude vom Vorjahr bei Stadtler für je 50 statt der 150...
Und...im Alltag möchte ich nicht so rumlaufen...


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Dezember 2013)

@3idoronyh: auch wenn du ohnehin nur trollst und den Leuten hier auf den Pieps gehst will ich mal erwähnen, dass es im Internet so etwas wie Tagesangebote gibt.

Du hast doch nichts anderes zu tun als im Internet rumzugurken offenbar - erstell dir mal eine Wunschliste und suche jeden Tag konsequent 1-2 Stunden nach den Sachen, dann wirst du solche Preise auch mal erleben.

Ich brauchte dieses Jahr eine komplette Neuaustattung, da mir alles vom Po rutschte und um die Knochen schlotterte - hatte so viel abgenommen. 
Also schaute ich, was ich brauchte (Bibtight, Trikots etc.), suchte mir eine Marke und Modell dann immer raus, und legte mich auf die Lauer im Internet. Hab meine üblichen verdächtigen shops abgegrast und auch so einfach mal Google bemüht - und so fast meine komplette Ausstattung zu fast 50% reduziert gekauft! 

Zum einen Tagesangebote, zum anderen reduzierte Auslaufware mit Vorjahresmodellen und weil meine Größe einfach oft bei Damen als zu groß und als Herrenmodell als zu klein gilt und so oft im Regal liegt bis sie reduziert wird. Hat mein Mann im Übrigen ebenso gemacht, da wir gemeinsam abgespeckt haben und er auch alles neu brauchte. Wir haben also fast 2 komplette Ausstattungen zum Preis von einer gekauft, wenn man so will.

- Gore Bibtight ohne Polster > 50% bei Amazon
- Gore Thermotrikot > 50% bei boc24
- Vaude Sommerschuhe > 50% bei boc24
- Gore Windstopper Softshell Jacke 1 > 50% bei Amazon
- Gore Windstopper Softshell Jacke 2 > reduziert + super extra Tagesreduktion um nochmal 30% > mysportworld
- Craft Unterhemden, Polstershorts, lange Softshellhosen > 50% Auslaufware bei Craft

usw. also einfach mal etwas Zeit investieren und schon kann man super Schnäppchen machen ohne viel Hexerei...


----------



## Marc84 (18. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen 
Sehr interessantes Thema hier das mich auch gerade brennend interessiert. 
Ich suche eine gute winterjacke um durch die kalten Temperaturen zu kommen. Fahre nie bei Regen los wenn dann geht es während der Fahrt los aber dann wird ein Regen freies Plätzchen angefahren ;-). Ich suche eine Jacke die den scheiß gut weg transportiert damit ich nicht krank werde wenn ich mal Zug bekomme und die noch Wind abweisend ist. Und das ganze sollte auch mit Rucksack beim Biken länger halten. 
Vielleicht habt ihr da ja Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen für mich. 
Wäre über gute Tipps sehr dankbar 

MFG Marc 

Mit freundlichen grüßen 
Marc


----------



## IndianaWalross (18. Dezember 2013)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Sehr interessantes Thema hier das mich auch gerade brennend interessiert.
> Ich suche eine gute winterjacke um durch die kalten Temperaturen zu kommen. Fahre nie bei Regen los wenn dann geht es während der Fahrt los aber dann wird ein Regen freies Plätzchen angefahren ;-). Ich suche eine Jacke die den *scheiß* gut weg transportiert damit ich nicht krank werde wenn ich mal Zug bekomme und die noch Wind abweisend ist. Und das ganze sollte auch mit Rucksack beim Biken länger halten.
> Vielleicht habt ihr da ja Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen für mich.
> ...



*kicher, duck und wech*


----------



## 3idoronyh (18. Dezember 2013)

Marc84 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> Sehr interessantes Thema hier das mich auch gerade brennend interessiert.....Ich suche eine Jacke die den *scheiß* gut weg transportiert damit ich nicht krank werde wenn ich mal Zug bekomme und die noch Wind abweisend ist. Und das ganze sollte auch mit Rucksack beim Biken länger halten.
> Vielleicht habt ihr da ja Empfehlungen und Erfahrungen für mich.
> Wäre über gute Tipps sehr dankbar
> ...




jaa, der scheiss muss auf jeden fall weg!
weg damit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RetroRider (18. Dezember 2013)

Für den Sch(w)eißtransport ist die unterste Bekleidungsschicht zuständig und nicht die oberste. Trotzdem würde ich im Winter keine kalte Regenjacke tragen, sondern eine warme Jacke die wenigstens ein bißchen dampfdurchlässig ist. Z.B. eine günstige Softshell von Rose. Und je nach Bedingungen mehr oder weniger drunterziehen. Dann noch Pearl Izumi Alpine Hose, Ohrenwärmer(stirnband) und warme Hand- und Fußschuhe.


----------



## 3idoronyh (18. Dezember 2013)

1. Schicht: Plaste, Lidl.
2. Schicht Wolle, wenns warm sein soll.

Und 3. Schicht ne Softshell....letztere sind mehr/weniegr immer Schwitztüten, es gibt nichts wasserdichtes UND Atmungsaktives...

Insofern mein Tip: nicht Tagesangebote, sondern alte Baujahre!

Oft gibt's Vaude 1-2 Jahre alt, aber natürlich NEU, für um 50 Euro!
Stadtler zb hat sowas oft...Wobei...nicht jetzt, Wintersachen kauft man billig im Sommer!

http://www.zweirad-stadler.com/shop/vaude/vaude-all-mountain-softshelljacke-anthrazit.html,a27432

http://www.amazon.de/VAUDE-Herren-J...id=1387393208&sr=8-1&keywords=vaude+softshell


----------



## daproblem (18. Dezember 2013)

Ich hätte noch eine rote Endura Gridlock Regenjacke günstig abzugeben (siehe Bikemarkt). Habe mir eine schwarze gekauft. Unter der Jacke trage ich ein Odlo langarm Funktionsshirt und fahre damit problemlos längere Touren bei aktuellen Temperaturen.


----------



## 3idoronyh (18. Dezember 2013)

Abzugeben hätte ich was...
Ne Vaude Matera Softshell, für etwa 60 Euro...Grau, M. Ungetragen.


----------



## lorenz4510 (18. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Für den Sch(w)eißtransport ist die unterste Bekleidungsschicht zuständig und nicht die oberste.


 
es ist nicht eine schicht verantwortlich!!! sondern alle zusammen!!!!
was nützt es wenn die erste Feuchtigkeit leitet und die nächste dann blockt und wasserstau verursacht und alles wieder in die erste zurückdrückt.


----------



## Marc84 (19. Dezember 2013)

Hallo zusammen 
Also erst mal danke für den scheiß ;-) Hinweis ich musste auch schmunzeln. 
Ich ziehe immer ein Funktionsunterhemd und ein funktionstrikot drunter damit der Schweiß auch nach außen abtransportiert werden kann deshalb brauche ich nach meiner Logik auch eine Jacke die den Schweiß nach außen abgibt oder irre ich mich da jetzt? 

MFG Marc


----------



## xsonicx (19. Dezember 2013)

Na so langsam blick ich aber auch nicht mehr durch...welche Membran..mit ohne...Poly usw... ...oder liegt vielleicht auch am Schlafmangel
bedingt durch unseren Nachwuchs 

Falls jm. nen guten Tipp hat ( vor allem das Teil kennt...benutzt..) für ne gute warme, winddichte ( meistens am Brustkorb nur kalt ), atmungsaktive Winterjacke ( max.100-130€ ), nicht regendicht.... bitte her damit  
Tausend Dank


----------



## RetroRider (19. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin mit der Rose Softshell Jacke zufrieden, aber kostet weniger als gewünscht...



lorenz4510 schrieb:


> es ist nicht eine schicht verantwortlich!!! sondern alle zusammen!!!!
> was nützt es wenn die erste Feuchtigkeit leitet und die nächste dann blockt und wasserstau verursacht und alles wieder in die erste zurückdrückt.



Demzufolge wären Regenjacken immer falsch. Regenjacken sind aber nur bei Wärme und/oder zu schwachem Regen fehl am Platz.


----------



## 3idoronyh (19. Dezember 2013)

xsonicx schrieb:


> Na so langsam blick ich aber auch nicht mehr durch...welche Membran..mit ohne...Poly usw... ...oder liegt vielleicht auch am Schlafmangel
> bedingt durch unseren Nachwuchs
> 
> Falls jm. nen guten Tipp hat ( vor allem das Teil kennt...benutzt..) für ne gute warme, winddichte ( meistens am Brustkorb nur kalt ), atmungsaktive Winterjacke ( max.100-130€ ), nicht regendicht.... bitte her damit
> Tausend Dank




Vaude oder Rose.
gern Vorjahresmodell.
Vaude also Matera oder Mens posta, oder so.


----------



## lorenz4510 (19. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Demzufolge wären Regenjacken immer falsch.


 
sind sie ja fast immer.
das zeugs ist ne reine notbekleidung wenns wirklich anders nicht mehr geht.
das leute so Plastiktüten freiwillig immer anziehen auch bei schönwetter....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3idoronyh (19. Dezember 2013)

lorenz4510 schrieb:


> sind sie ja fast immer.
> das zeugs ist ne reine notbekleidung wenns wirklich anders nicht mehr geht.
> das leute so Plastiktüten freiwillig immer anziehen auch bei schönwetter....



Im Regen sind Regenjacken (Nomen est Omen!) ja wohl angemessen!!

Und sonst eben nicht!
Heissen ja auch "Regen"-Jacken!
Aber man muss nun kein Fass aufmachen gegen die!( wie auch gegen Wolle, gegen Sympatex, gegen Gore....gegen eigentlich alles....gell?).
wenn es zb beschizzen draussen ist, aber noch trocken, kann man die schon überziehen...zumal bei den jetzigen Temperaturen von 1-4 Grad...
Atmungsaktiv sind sie so gut wie nie, dazu muss es aussen trocken und innen nass sein, meist ist es im Fall der Fälle ja innen und aussen nass.

Aber...Im Regen ist sonne Regenjacke schon ganz ok!


----------



## RetroRider (19. Dezember 2013)

Regenjacke braucht man wirklich nur, wenn's kalt ist und stark regnet. Starkregen gibt's aber meistens nur bei Hitze. In der Übergangszeit und im Winter reicht meistens eine Softshell. Allerdings: Wenn der Regen dann doch mal stärker ausfällt, versagt die Softshell mit Pauken und Trompeten - die ist dann schwer und durchnässt. Kommt aber zum Glück nur selten vor.


----------



## 3idoronyh (19. Dezember 2013)

Also hier regnet es leider seit Tagen, wenn nicht Wochen immerzu...und ne Softshell hält regen ja kaum auf....Viertelstunde gut, danach nässt es hier/da, dann geht mehr durch, usw.


Ist also immer gut, die Regenjacke zwar nie anzuhaben, wenns nicht regnet, aber immer eine dabei!
Sonst, auf langen Touren, kann ein 3 Kg nasser Softshellsack an einem hängen, was übel ist!


----------



## RetroRider (19. Dezember 2013)

Also eine 20€-Softshell aus'm Berufsbekleidungsshop hat bei mir mal bei Starkregen versagt. Aber die Rose-Softshell hat sich neulich bei 90 Min. mittelprächtigem Regen ganz gut geschlagen (und ist natürlich leichter und biketauglicher geschnitten). So eine unangenehme Platisktüten-Regenjacke kann man natürlich immer im Rucksack mitführen. Wiegt Nix und nimmt keinen Platz weg.


----------



## 3idoronyh (19. Dezember 2013)

RetroRider schrieb:


> ....Regenjacke kann man natürlich immer im Rucksack mitführen. Wiegt Nix und nimmt keinen Platz weg.


Eben!

Die ist soo klein, dass ich die in meiner Satteltasche inzwischen IMMER mitnehme: in die Satteltasche gehen: Schlauch, Flickzeug, Reifenheber, aber eben auch die Regenjacke, Regenkappe fürn helm (ungemein nett, wenn man im Starkregen nicht die Birne absaufen lassen muss...9 und ne regenhose.
All das passt; komprimiert wie in nem schwarzem Loch, in die normale Satteltasche von topeak.

dadurch kann man sich immer richtig anziehen, also winddcht, aber nicht plastiktütenartig, und hat, im seltenen Fall der Fälle, eine dichte Jacke/Hose/Kappe dabei!


----------



## CRZ120LM (22. Dezember 2013)

Benutze persönlich die Gore Phantom 2.0 SO (Windstopper) Jacke und drunter Gore Baselayer (ärmellos) im Außentemperaturbereich von
0° Cel. - max. ca. +8° Cel. . Bei niedrigeren Temperaturen trage ich noch ein Kurzamtrikot unter derJacke, welches zusätzlich wärmt. 
Bei Außentemperaturen ab ca. +8° Cel. benutze ich kein Trikot/Baselayer mehr drunter, benutze die Jacke quasi im "Next-To-Skin" Verfahren, da es sonst mir auf Dauer etwas zu warm unter der Jacke wird. Des Weiteren können bei dieser Jacke die Ärmel "abgezippt" werden und man hat danach ein Kurzarmtrikot mit SO bzw. Windstopperfunktion. Dies ist eine sehr vielseitige Jacke und ist, meiner Meinung nach, ihren etwas höheren VK-Preis wert.


----------



## xsonicx (22. Dezember 2013)

@ CR120LM

Danke für den Beitrag. Interessiere mich auch für die Jacke, gerade wegen der Vielfältigkeit.

Frierst Du eher schnell oder eher gar nicht...weil überall liest man das die Jacke eher für den Herbst geeignet sei!?


@ all
Kennt jm die  VAUDE Sodo ZO Softshell Jacket im Vergeich dazu!??

..oder jm. zufällig eine von diesen im Gebrauch!?

- VAUDE Men's Kuro Softshell Jacket schwarz

- VAUDE Posta Softshell Jacket IV


----------



## CRZ120LM (23. Dezember 2013)

...also mir wäre die Jacke für den Herbst (kommt drauf an welche Außentemperaturen dort gerade herrschen) evtl. zu warm.
Fahre, z. Bsp. bei Außentemperaturen von +10° Cel. bis +15° Cel., eher mit Baselayer + Langarmtrikot oder Kurzarmtrikot mit Armlinge + Windstopper-Weste. Aber ist halt alles relativ bzw. jeder hat hier ein anderes Kälte-/Wärmeempfinden.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (23. Dezember 2013)

CRZ120LM schrieb:


> ...also mir wäre die Jacke für den Herbst (kommt drauf an welche Außentemperaturen dort gerade herrschen) evtl. zu warm.
> Fahre, z. Bsp. bei Außentemperaturen von +10° Cel. bis +15° Cel., eher mit Baselayer + Langarmtrikot oder Kurzarmtrikot mit Armlinge + Windstopper-Weste. Aber ist halt alles relativ bzw. jeder hat hier ein anderes Kälte-/Wärmeempfinden.



Thema ist:
*Eine Jacke für die kalte Jahreszeit*
+10 bis +15 ist doch nicht kalt, da geht es ohne Probleme mit Sommerschuhe und ohne Jacke..!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CRZ120LM (24. Dezember 2013)

@ Scalpel3000 = Ähem, hier geht es um, wie Du schon selbst erwähnt hast um eine Jacke und nicht um Sommerschuhe 
Manche fahren bei Außtentemperaturen von +10° Cel. bis +15° Cel. bestimmt evtl. auch schon mal nackig (FKK-Radfahrer oder wie die sich schimpfen)


----------



## 3idoronyh (25. Dezember 2013)

xsonicx schrieb:


> Kennt jm die  VAUDE Sodo ZO Softshell Jacket im Vergeich dazu!??
> ..oder jm. zufällig eine von diesen im Gebrauch!?
> - VAUDE Men's Kuro Softshell Jacket schwarz
> - VAUDE Posta Softshell Jacket IV


Die Sado Jacke kenn ich nicht, aber die Posta hat ein sehr schönes Aussehen...
Dicker scheint aber die Kuro zu sein, deren bewretungen bei Amazon, Rose usw sind suuper!
Ich habe mir die gerade als Schnäppschen bestellt, für 100...war aber die letzte...mal sehen.
Ich fahre ja sonst die matera, die ist toll zum ballern, aber, weil hinten quasi ganz offen, bei kalten, langsameren Touren manchmal kalt...


----------



## Chiccoli (30. Dezember 2013)

Wenn jemand Interesse hat:
Ich verkaufe eine Gore Fusion Tool. Die Jacke ist neu, Größe:XL, Farbe:varsity green/black

125 Euro inkl. deutschlandweitem Versand

Außerdem hab ich noch eine Maloja Martim Snow WB zum Verkauf. Ebenfalls neu Größe XL zum Schnäppchenpreis von 85.- Euro inkl. deutschlandweitem Versand.


----------



## Popeye34 (30. Dezember 2013)

Also ich fahre die Mavic Inferno Jacket, und kann sie auch "wärmstens" empfehlen! Sehr viele belüftungsmöglichkeiten, große Taschen und sogar noch eine eingebaute Sturmhaube!


----------



## xsonicx (30. Dezember 2013)

Hab jetzt mal alle 3 bestellt...mal schauen wenn die Dinger da sind


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. Dezember 2013)

was für 3 dinger genau?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaka biker (30. Dezember 2013)

Hallo, ich habe auch die Posta und bin sehr zufrieden mit dieser Jacke. Ist zwar nicht das aktuelle Modell aber sie tut das was sie soll. Ich ziehe die jacke aber wirklich nur an, wenn es wirklich kalt ist. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht gerade 0 grad sondern schon etwas drunter. Darunter trage ich von Pearl Izumi ein pro Unterhemd und sonst nichts. Mit dieser Kombi habe ich auch bei minus 10 Grad nicht gefrohren.
Ich kann die Jacke auf jeden Fall empfehlen.

Gruß
Werner


----------



## RetroRider (30. Dezember 2013)

Ich hab heute mal die Rose Isolation bei 4°C getestet. Musste aber recht früh auf die Rose Softshell wechseln weil's einfach viel zu warm war. Im Vergleich zur Softshell ist die Isolation enger und kleiner (wie eine Windjacke) und hat keinen verlängerten Rücken. Packmaß und Gewicht sind kleiner, aber trotzdem ist die Isolation viel wärmer. Also eher was für unter 0°C. Für Deutschland (also meist ohne Dauerfrost) ist die Softshell besser geeignet, da kann man auch noch was drunter ziehen (weil mehr Platz ist), was die Jacke universeller macht. Die Kapuze der Isolation lässt sich besser unterm Helm tragen, dafür lässt sich bei der Softshell die Kapuze abtrennen. Meistens reicht sowieso ein Ohrenschützer-Stirnband.
Bin mal gespannt, wie sich die Isolation bei richtiger Kälte schlägt.


----------



## xsonicx (30. Dezember 2013)

@ lorenz 45
Vaude - Sodo / Kuro / Posta


----------



## lorenz4510 (30. Dezember 2013)

hmmmm......... das ist doch 3x die gleiche jacke"optik+aufbau" mit unterschiedlicher namensgebung.

würde es da ned besser sein 3 gänzlich unterschiedliche Produkte zu nehmen und zu vergleichen?

beispielsweise 1x so ein vaude ding mit reingeklebter Plastikfolie"schwitztüte", ein Modell ohne sowas und eine drittes modell in ner ganz anderen bauart"bsp:mavic Inferno.." und das dann gegeneinander vergleichen????


----------



## 3idoronyh (30. Dezember 2013)

xsonicx schrieb:


> @ lorenz 45
> Vaude - Sodo / Kuro / Posta


??

"12 die 4"?

Ach ja, ich ignore Lorenz...
Was ist die Aufzählung? Die Reihenfolge, in der Du die gut findest?

Ich hab die Kuro heute bekommen....sieht aber nicht sooo sexy aus, kostete mich zwar nur 100 Euro, dennoch...ich will gerne was schickes, edles, warmes, was gut atmet...
Wasserdicht...das übliche...

ich habe was neues gefunden: Pearl Izumi Pro!

das ist generell gut, weil wasserdicht UND flexibel, also nicht so ein Panzer, wie bei Gore oder Vaude.
Muss ich mal testen, ich werde mir wohl die Am Fib Bib Hose von Bike 24 zunächst holen, und dann um ne Jacke ergänzen...auch von Pearl.
Mal schauen.
rein beim ballern, wie eben 70 Km Hardcore, reicht die Matera mit Plaste(!) unterteil, beim Hardcore ballern ist Wolle im Moment bissi zu warm (huhu Lorenz..).


----------



## humhum (31. Dezember 2013)

Ich persönlich komme bisher (wir hatten hier noch keine deutlichen Minusgrade) mit:
Vaude Dundee Classic Zo
einem 100g Fleece
langärmelige Unterwäsche
zurecht.

Insgesamt eine günstige "Winterjackenkombination". Durch ein 200g Fleece, dickere Unterwäsche o.ä. recht einfach auf niedrigere Temperaturen erweiterbar.
Diese Dundee Jacke ist windabweisend, nicht -dicht, dadurch sehr atmungsaktiv, leicht und günstig. Hab mich verliebt in die Kombination


----------



## dwe60 (31. Dezember 2013)

ich habe mir gerade die Vaude Wintry zugelegt, und bin voll zufrieden damit - gibts aktuell teilweise auch schon als Angebot


----------



## 3idoronyh (31. Dezember 2013)

Die Posta finde ich sehr schön.
mal sehen
Im Moment fahre ich immer die Matera, reicht zumeist, ist aber schon bissi "windig".

Gut beim Ballern, schlecht auf Laaaaangstrecke(was ich ja immer mache...).

Die Posta ist schööön.
Wasserdicht ist immer relativ.
Die Mavic sieht extrem scheise aus, und die Gore ist teuer und steif, die PI ist doch sehr teuer und sicher zu warm.


Denke, es wird die posta mit Odlo x-warm unterwäsche, 1-2x


----------



## xsonicx (4. Januar 2014)

Also hab wie gesagt alle drei hier liegen von Vaude : Sodo / Posta / Kuro

-Sodo
nettes Teil mit der Westenfunktion. Mir alledings zu dünn...denke eher was für den Herbst usw-

-Posta 
ganz schick, nicht so dick wie die Kuro...oder täuscht eventuell

- Kuro
nettes Teil, sieht sehr warm aus...nicht ganz schick wie die Posta, da allerdings auch in Blau erhältlich...wirds die werden wenn in L verfügbar


----------

